# ooohhhh no



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2007)

Last night my dad was fixing the bathroom and he used some kind of plaster gun to fill in the holes. The fumes really got to my head and I threw up 4 times last night  First I threw up some kind of clear liquid, then dinner came up which was steak, then i threw up lunch, fish and rice, then i threw up breakfast which was a breakfast sandwhich. I'm feeling like this morning.  My mom keeps making me eat warm soup. I want cold fruit not warm soup :evil:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

Just stay in fresh air


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

Try oatmeal. Sorry to hear your sick.


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2007)

Take a knee and drink water. You will be alright.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh poor you... what was that stuff? Were you the only one affected?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2007)

> Take a knee and drink water. You will be alright.


So what you're saying is, Go on my knees and drink water at the same time?



> Oh poor you... what was that stuff? Were you the only one affected?


Yes I was the only one affected



> Try oatmeal. Sorry to hear your sick.


I hate oatmeal :lol:


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

> > Take a knee and drink water. You will be alright.
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is, Go on my knees and drink water at the same time?
> ...


Aw cmon. Just put in tons of sugar. You won't even taste the oatmeal :wink: :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2007)

ok sure I'll try it.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

I like those oatmeal bars


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 23, 2007)

Clear fruit juice for sure, no he means put head between knees, soup only good for cold. :shock:


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

You know what will help you most, a good smack around the chops


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2007)

> You know what will help you most, a good smack around the chops


cool, but it didn't work


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2007)

yay i feel better


----------

